# Hand held GPS for hunting



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Looking to buy a GPS for hunting. Looking for some insight and what you guys have and how you like it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the Garmin etrex handheld GPS...I like it pretty well for the price(less than $100)....only drawback ive found is that when ive been really deep into public land , and get down in a valley(Jackson,Vinton county), ive lost the sattelite signal, had to find my way back up on the ridges to get a better signal, other than that its worked very well for me..especially on lake Erie, was very easy to mark the way points with it


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Which model.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright im give you my insight on this question i dont have a gps but i have a smart phone it's and iphone 3 and i use a 5.00 app and it dose everything and more then what you're gps is going to do for you, it's a cabelas hunting app and if allows your to mark maps for stands and waypoints, blood trails, tracking to a stand from a diffrent places in the dark. it will put you right under a tree marked. all can be saved and i used it to get to my stand on oct 7 at 4:50 am and shoot my first deer with a bow for 5 buck you can't go wrong its perfect.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

austie said:


> Alright im give you my insight on this question i dont have a gps but i have a smart phone it's and iphone 3 and i use a 5.00 app and it dose everything and more then what you're gps is going to do for you, it's a cabelas hunting app and if allows your to mark maps for stands and waypoints, blood trails, tracking to a stand from a diffrent places in the dark. it will put you right under a tree marked. all can be saved and i used it to get to my stand on oct 7 at 4:50 am and shoot my first deer with a bow for 5 buck you can't go wrong its perfect.


Won't work if you don't have a cell signal, may be a factor to some people.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The I phone app does work well... But I think the battery powered gps unit lasts Waaay longer


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bonifas9017 said:


> Which model.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It is the garmin etrex "legend".. I bought it about 8 yrs ago


----------



## Fishn_Fatboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Also interested in this if anyone else has any insight on a good unit


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with Garmin easy to use, one hand operation. I own six two hand helds, three for the trucks one for the boat. I got hooked when my daughter did a sixth grade science project on them, she is now 30. Much better now and less $.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i use magellian GPS as back up, i carry 2 compass also, one for back up and one to navigate with.


----------

